# NGD: Fakemachine B7 - Blackmachine copy



## ice_age_magic (Mar 27, 2013)

Some of you may have seen this already, but I purchased it last week and wanted to post it for those who maybe haven't seen.

*I'd like to start by saying - I've owned a Blackmachine B6 and played a B2 numerous times. So I know what a real blackmachine plays like.*

This guitar was made as a copy of a B7 by a luthier in the UK who made a number of BM copies. All I can say is WOW. He certainly hit the nail on the head. I know a lot of people will give some hateful replies to this, but - I like this BM copy more than the B6 I owned as well as the B2 I played. It resonates very well unplugged, has an extremely flat neck (kind of like a cross between an ibanez and the Dean rusty cooley sig in feel). 

The guitar sounds HUGE even with the thin body. The way it resonates while playing cleans puts my Caparisons/Ibanez/Washburns to shame. The only guitar I can compare it to tonally is a Musicman JPX. Though, I always felt my JPX was a bit bulky and I never felt comfortable with a non-slanted headstock.
I always pick up 7's and find things that arent quite the way I'd like, and have never felt 100% happy until now. This is it, my extended range GAS is over. My new stage guitar has been found, and I couldn't be happier.

I used my phone camera - apologies, enjoy


----------



## Discoqueen (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks sweet, man! My my what a sick top! Hngd!!!


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## thealexkelley (Mar 27, 2013)

who cares what other people say about your guitar? its badass and since you love it that makes it all the better! HNGD dude!


----------



## jacksonslut (Mar 27, 2013)

must. control. ji... dammit all over my keyboard. But for real it is sexy I love it!


----------



## skeels (Mar 27, 2013)

skeels likes this.


----------



## otisct20 (Mar 27, 2013)

Damn do want


----------



## Vicious7 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm sorry but the only thing I don't like about this is that it isn't mine....  HNGD!!!

You mentioned that your ERG gas is over, is this guitar a baritone?


----------



## narad (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow, the never-before-seen informed opinion on blackmachine vs. blackmachine copy. I thought they were extinct! Interesting to know.


----------



## ice_age_magic (Mar 27, 2013)

Vicious7 said:


> I'm sorry but the only thing I don't like about this is that it isn't mine....  HNGD!!!
> 
> You mentioned that your ERG gas is over, is this guitar a baritone?



it's 25.5 inch scale. I don't like anything bigger since i switch between guitars a lot, and I don't have the largest hands : / By extended range I mean't having an extra string. Maybe I misused that term..


Am I really the first person to compare this vs a real BM?
Don't get me wrong, the B6 I had was an amazing guitar, but I like the way this B7 copy purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs when you play chords. You can feel it resonating, yet it doesn't make it sound muddy when plugged in. The B2 I tried sounded just as good though, and had a nicer bridge... but for like 6 times the price, I'll pass on that.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 27, 2013)

Care to divulge who the luthier was? I was gonna guess Marty, but it sounded like it was someone we're not famiar with.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Mar 27, 2013)

Check the footnote on the OP's posts. 
Nice looking guit-box!


----------



## Mordecai (Mar 27, 2013)

if you didn't tell me it wasn't a real b7 i wouldn't know.


----------



## Vicious7 (Mar 27, 2013)

ice_age_magic said:


> it's 25.5 inch scale. I don't like anything bigger since i switch between guitars a lot, and I don't have the largest hands : / By extended range I mean't having an extra string. Maybe I misused that term..


 
You're not the only one who considers an extended range anything more than a 6 string guitar  Extended range to me means more notes, adding another string does that amongst other things.

Anyway. HNGD!


----------



## Evil Weasel (Mar 27, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Care to divulge who the luthier was? I was gonna guess Marty, but it sounded like it was someone we're not famiar with.


No it's not a Siggery. I thought the cat was well and truly out the bag with these. His name gets mentioned everywhere here now. 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...0863-ft-vik-caprice-blackmachine-b7-copy.html

Happy NGD to the OP.


----------



## reidartuv (Mar 27, 2013)

Cool! HNGD


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Mar 27, 2013)

Great guitar!! I love it!!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Mar 27, 2013)

looks awesome, 'gratz!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 27, 2013)

Congrats and hngd... looks great


----------



## hairychris (Mar 27, 2013)

HNGD.


----------



## Syriel (Mar 27, 2013)

And I thought I got over the wanting 'blackmachine' style guitars phase...

Fuck.

Dibs! ( Though I know you won't let it go as you said your GAS is over thanks to this guitar )



Oh. HNGD!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks great, HNGD

Honestly the only thing I'm sick of with the Mercer clones is the pussy-footing around who built them. If the guy doesn't want his name associated with the build maybe he shouldn't be building them in the first place


----------



## blanco (Mar 27, 2013)

Sweet guitar happy NGD. Did you buy it direct from mercer or someone else?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 27, 2013)

Pretty classy.

Since you live pretty much next to me, this is the closet I will ever get to a B7.

Thanks.


----------



## teamSKDM (Mar 27, 2013)

Slap a quilt top and a walnut neck on it and itd be balling. Still drooling over its current specs too!


----------



## Splinterhead (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks awesome! I don't matter matter who makes it as long as the quality and commitment are there. Congrats!


----------



## ice_age_magic (Mar 27, 2013)

I think he didn't plan on starting his own line of guitars, so now he doesn't want his BM copies to overshadow his own models. If he was still willing to make them I'd call him up and order another 7 string - I'm that impressed.

No, I purchased it used from another forum member. It has a few dents on the back, and a decent amount of fretware - I can tell someone really enjoyed playing this, but also took care of it.


I'm still HNNGGGG'n every time I take it out of the case. Hehehe.


----------



## arcadia fades (Mar 28, 2013)

oh look its my old guitar haha! I believe you are the 3rd owner now since when I first ordered it


----------



## ice_age_magic (Mar 29, 2013)

arcadia fades said:


> oh look its my old guitar haha! I believe you are the 3rd owner now since when I first ordered it



why did you sell it? this thing rocks..


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 30, 2013)

DUDE! I was wondering who got that one....glad it stuck around and you love it. That guitar is the business, man; GREAT score.

2nd dibs...and HNGD!!


----------



## iron blast (Mar 30, 2013)

love everything except the bridge and the fact its non fanned I want a ff7 bad


----------



## slenderman (Mar 30, 2013)

how much did this run you?


----------



## StivO2005 (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice, looks very nice  HNGD!


----------



## dirtool (Mar 31, 2013)

beautiful~!
who cares it is fake?


----------



## NickSBTT (Apr 5, 2013)

I've always loved thin guitar bodies. What woods is it made of?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 5, 2013)

That thing is looking sick as.


----------



## ice_age_magic (Jul 14, 2013)

slenderman said:


> how much did this run you?


Cheaper than a ebmm 7



NickSBTT said:


> I've always loved thin guitar bodies. What woods is it made of?



The body is cherry, maple burled top. Maple and wenge neck . Rosewood board


----------



## TIBrent (Jul 14, 2013)

looks dang snazzy sir. Congrats!


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 14, 2013)

Killer! Haha.


----------



## MetalKennedy (Jul 14, 2013)

Im sooo jelly man Happy ngd and enjoy ;D


----------

